# echo srm-210 won't start after flywheel replacement



## smallberries (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello!
A screw that holds the fuel tank on vibrated loose and got into the flywheel on my echo srm-210 trimmer. It bounced around in there, damaging the flywheel.

I just replaced the flywheel, and I adjusted the ignition coil or key or whatever it is called so that it is only two post-it note thicknesses away from the magnets on the flywheel.

I definitely get a spark when I pull the rope, but it won't start. It was running great before the screw got into the flywheel, so I really don't think it is related to the carb, and the cylinder/piston look fine, so I suspect it must be a problem with the ignition timing.

However, I can't find any service manual for this engine... does anyone know how much of a gap there should be between the flywheel magnets & coil? Or is there some other way I could adjust this? Though I understand the theory, I have very little experience with small engine repair, so I have no insight as to what the gap should be...

Thanks!
Stuart


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

About .010" clearance should be good.

Are you sure you got the correct flywheel?

There may be several different ones that could fit your engine, you need to be sure the one you got is for your specific serial number range, as timing can be different on engines manufactured at different periods.


----------



## smallberries (Jun 13, 2010)

I was pretty sure, but I was wrong. I bought the flywheel used (knowing only that it was from another srm-210), and, while it looks identical, the notch where it fits in the shaft is a few degrees off compared to the original flywheel.

Looking at the parts diagrams, it appears that later models of the srm-210 used a different part number for the flywheel, and the used flywheel I bought was made about 3 years later according to the date wheels moulded into the plastic... 

I guess I'll have to fork out for a new flywheel. I can't find another used one that looks like the right part...

Thanks you!


----------

